# Hamster babies!



## paul2641 (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG my new female hamster I bought gave birth to 6 babies, she is being a brilliant momma, There all nice and plump, No wonder the woman in petmania gave her to me for half price lol, I still love the little girl! Anyway I had full intentions of breeding her in the next few weeks anyway so I don't really mind that she had the babies, I just love them.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 6, 2009)

:yahoo:YAY!

Pictures?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 6, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 7, 2009)

Pics please! My son Benn had a hamster some years back - her name was Buffy as he loved the "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" series.

Denise


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 7, 2009)

Not going to touch them till they are older.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 8, 2009)

When you can touch them, post pics. Am I remembering correctly, if you touch a nest of newborn hamsters, the mom can destroy the nest and babies?

Denise


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 9, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> When you can touch them, post pics. Am I remembering correctly, if you touch a nest of newborn hamsters, the mom can destroy the nest and babies?
> 
> Denise


Well that is what I am going by, and I haven't touched the babies or the nest and everyone is alive, I saw when they open there eyes I can start touching them, Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 9, 2009)

You don't have to touch them to take a picture. I mean theoretically you are touching them by hitting them with photons but I'm pretty sure your hamster isn't smart enough to know that.

Though if she's smart enough to know that you could debate to her that she caused them to become particles by observing them.

Just take a picture of the nest with the babies in it, you don't even have to disturb it.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> You don't have to touch them to take a picture. I mean theoretically you are touching them by hitting them with photons but I'm pretty sure your hamster isn't smart enough to know that.
> 
> Though if she's smart enough to know that you could debate to her that she caused them to become particles by observing them.
> 
> Just take a picture of the nest with the babies in it, you don't even have to disturb it.


There is a level over the nest so there is poor lighting and it would be very hard to get a camera into the cage and in the right angle to capture the nest and babies!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 11, 2009)

Flash.

I resently got 3 Campbell's Dwarf hamsters. Hoping for babies in the next few months  Blue male, dark eyed white female and a molted argentina or whatever female that looked like a callie when I got her :/ Had to sneek them into the hotel with Bugs, chocolate dutch rabbit. So glad we where not caught.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 12, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Flash.
> 
> I resently got 3 Campbell's Dwarf hamsters. Hoping for babies in the next few months  Blue male, dark eyed white female and a molted argentina or whatever female that looked like a callie when I got her :/ Had to sneek them into the hotel with Bugs, chocolate dutch rabbit. So glad we where not caught.


From my experience there quite a viscous breed of hamster, Correct me if I'm wrong? Oh and Momma hamster is so smart, She only leaves the babies once a day just to collect her food, Then she doesn't Just put it down next to her nest she puts it in the layers of wool and bedding so even if there feeding off her she just got to root around in it and she got some food, It sounds simple but the way she does it is super smart, You have to see it!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jun 12, 2009)

What type of hamster is momma? It is true, it will be fine to touch them when their eyes are open but I would recommend handling them when they start moving around away from the nest before they open their eyes. They are hard to tame and daily handling before they open their eyes will be easier. Baby hamsters are fast once they can see where they're going!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 12, 2009)

*pocketsizedrhino wrote: *


> What type of hamster is momma? It is true, it will be fine to touch them when their eyes are open but I would recommend handling them when they start moving around away from the nest before they open their eyes. They are hard to tame and daily handling before they open their eyes will be easier. Baby hamsters are fast once they can see where they're going!!


She is a teddybear hamster, The babies haven't opened there eyes but there eatting mommas food.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 12, 2009)

CUTE!! Can't wait to see pics of the babies, once you're able to take some!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 12, 2009)

No such species as teddybear, it is Syrian. Teddybear, blackbear, panda, fancy, ect are all names petstores give Syrians so they can vary the prices.

The reason Dwarfs get that persona is because they have shorter memories than Syrians. Dwarfs have to be handled often from birth to stay tame, Syrians can be handled, on adverage once a week or so and be fine.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep, she's a syrian.
You'll have to house everyone separately when they grow up. Syrians _will_ kill each other. There is a small chance the females will get along but in my experience working at a pet store they all end tearing each other up.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah I know teddybear isn't a breed of hamster(but breed was never asked, the question was what type of hamster). but it is a sub-group of the syrian, so there is nothing wrong with me saying they are teddybears! 

Oh and I know that they can't be housed together when there older, think I would have a total of 4 adult syrians if I housed them together!

Witch in turn leads to the dwarfs being far more vicious very few 7 year old children are going to No they have a shorter memory now are they?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 14, 2009)

Hamsters have no breeds, only species. There is longhair and shorthair Syrians, no teddybear "sub-group".

Seven year olds should not be given the responsibility of caring for a pet, no matter the species or size. The reason some types of animals are said to be vicious is because of kids torchering them. A pet should be handled often, not looked at once a week for feeding and watering, and touched maybe once a month for cage cleaning. That is not how a pet works.

Hamsters, like rabbits, are not cuddle animals. Some may be but most are not. They are not a pet for a seven year old, heck, a seven year old should not have pets. The parents have animals and the child plays with them, they should not care for them.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 14, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Hamsters have no breeds, only species. There is longhair and shorthair Syrians, no teddybear "sub-group".
> 
> Seven year olds should not be given the responsibility of caring for a pet, no matter the species or size. The reason some types of animals are said to be vicious is because of kids torchering them. A pet should be handled often, not looked at once a week for feeding and watering, and touched maybe once a month for cage cleaning. That is not how a pet works.
> 
> Hamsters, like rabbits, are not cuddle animals. Some may be but most are not. They are not a pet for a seven year old, heck, a seven year old should not have pets. The parents have animals and the child plays with them, they should not care for them.


I've kept hamsters since I was 7 and the shortest any of my hamsters has ever lived was 2yrs so I don't see how a 7 yr old child can't handle caring for a hamster? 

Sorry I class the words Breed and species the same meaning?


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jun 14, 2009)

I had my first hamsters when I was 8, although I cared for them my mom and dad made sure I was doing it. Yes, some children are capable of doing it, but most are not. They want a pet and then get tired of it, just like a toy. A parent should not get a pet for a child and expect them to care for it.

"so I don't see how a 7 yr old child can't handle caring for a hamster?"

Well, as you said "how is a seven year old suppose to know dwarfs have shorter memories?" How is a 7 year old suppose to know if the hamster is sick? How are they suppose to do proper research on caring for the animal to know how properly to feed them? House them?

"Sorry I class the words Breed and species the same meaning?"

Species and breed are two totally diffrent things. Rabbits have both diffrent species and breeds. Hamsters have only species, meaning they have diffrent numbers of chromosome. The only domesticated types of hamster that can breed are Campbell's Dwarfs and Winter Whites, however if bred the babies are almost always sterile.


----------



## CKGS (Jun 14, 2009)

It all depends on the child I always say. I have one child who is nearly 14 years old and I know I would not put any pet in his care as he is too preoccupied with other things and would 'forget' to care for them. Than I have a 12 year old whom I have been able to trust to take care of anything since he was very young. He has always been responsible but not only that- compassionate. I have a 5 year old who helps care for our pets. I don't trust that he will do all their care but I am teaching him about their care by having him help me. I, at 7, had my own hamster and took good care of her. I had been begging for a pet for a long while before I got her so I took care of her because I was so greatful to have her. It just varies with the child.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 16, 2009)

How are the babies?


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 16, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> How are the babies?


They are brilliant there just starting to open there Eyes there is a great verity in the colours there all so cute and special.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 16, 2009)

Aww I want one, thanks for the offer, I'm going to ask


----------



## Saudade (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics plz!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 16, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> You don't have to touch them to take a picture. I mean theoretically you are touching them by hitting them with photons but I'm pretty sure your hamster isn't smart enough to know that.
> 
> Though if she's smart enough to know that you could debate to her that she caused them to become particles by observing them.
> 
> Just take a picture of the nest with the babies in it, you don't even have to disturb it.



The flash of the camera could upset the mother; leave everything alone


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080118151208AAnsdB0


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 16, 2009)

Blimey charley took me ages to get through this thread and i only wanted to say "how cute" and look forward to the pics. Sounds like you are going to have great fun with these cute teddybears. I love hamsters too and have had loads, Only girls though for some reason xx Hope they all still doing well xx


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 17, 2009)

They opened there eyes last night, there are 3 beige ones, 2 white ones, and one I don't no what he is! but there dam cute!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 17, 2009)

Arrrr bless xxx


----------



## Jenk (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't wait for the photos when the babes are old enough to safely have them taken. 

Jenk


----------



## Saudade (Jun 17, 2009)

Then take a picture without the flash, if it's bright enough for you to see colors then it's bright enough for a shot without a flash. Even a picture of the mommy on her nest would be cute enough.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sister broke the camera so pictures are out of the question! but The mother catches them by the leg and brings them back to the nest so cute!


----------



## Saudade (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh how convenient.

Oh well, it seems quite odd for her to pick them up by the legs, I would of though she would grab them by the neck and move them. At least that's what most mammals do.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Oh how convenient.
> 
> Oh well, it seems quite odd for her to pick them up by the legs, I would of though she would grab them by the neck and move them. At least that's what most mammals do.


I'm not trying to pick a fight but any time you reply to anything in my threads you so rude, could you please just stop, If I say the cameras broken it is broken, why would I lie? 
I don't know why she grabs them by the babies leg?


----------



## Saudade (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, I tried to help you and you were rude to me.
This is the only other thread I've posted talking to you in because of these things.

You've so far only ever been very rude and obnoxious to me, you ignore any helpful advice we give to you. I just notified you of something that could be dangerous for these babies, the mother could break their legs by lifting them and pulling them like this.

If you're trying to make enemies instead of friends this is the perfect way to go about it.

I bid you good day sir, you'll never get help from me again.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> Actually, I tried to help you and you were rude to me.
> This is the only other thread I've posted talking to you in because of these things.
> 
> You've so far only ever been very rude and obnoxious to me, you ignore any helpful advice we give to you. I just notified you of something that could be dangerous for these babies, the mother could break their legs by lifting them and pulling them like this.
> ...


Pfft I'm not going to argue with you!
But what can I do, If I take the babies away from her then they will die There all perfectly healthy and growing up well so I can't complain in how she is raising them.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 18, 2009)

It's fine for her to drag them like that, that's what all Mammy hamsters do, they grab them by the legs and neck and pull them back in. It looks rough but it's actually fine


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 19, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> It's fine for her to drag them like that, that's what all Mammy hamsters do, they grab them by the legs and neck and pull them back in. It looks rough but it's actually fine


There getting so cute! It's unbelievable! There hair is starting to get long!


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just found the runt of the litter killed only one leg and it's tail remaining, Yesterday I started to handle them, and I handled that one the most because I was planning on keeping it, But they are about 18 days old So I would have thought by now they would be too big, But this one was the smallest can you get hamster peanuts?


----------



## Sabine (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry about the little one


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Sorry about the little one


The poor thing was the runt, I did a bit of research into it and he probably died and the mother ate him so nothing would happen to the rest of the babies.


----------

